
Air France Ramps Up Flight Schedule as Restrictions Ease - cockpitherald
https://airlinegeeks.com/2020/06/16/air-france-ramps-up-flight-schedule-as-restrictions-ease/
======
cockpitherald
Air France will serve passenger flights to nearly 150 destinations in the
summer. The dramatic uptick will correspond to 80% of the usual network of the
flag carrier of France.

